# Multiple Intelligence



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

Micknleb wrote: ...and we are now homeschooling our 16 year old daughter who, unlike my sons, is not academic. She has great intelligence when it comes to building things, wrangling animals, and socializing with people of all ages, but her academic skills are weak. She is not an abstract thinker, and the school system, at least here in Tennessee, is not set up to deal with students like her." 

I taught Applied Science, in Automotive Technology for 32 years. I still call myself a mechanic though. I am very interested in various learning styles and I went to a in service seminar a few years back where "Gardner's Theory of Multiple Intelligences" was presented by some of the Arts and Sciences faculty at Guilford Technical CC.
I started asking my students if they had an interest in musical percussion because I do and I subscribe to the old adage, "He can listen to a car and tell you what is wrong with it". Many students did have an interest in music and that was evidenced by their powerful sound systems in their cars and trucks. Machines all have rhythms of their own and any abnormality will change the tempo. 

Professor Howard Gardner;Summaries of eight intelligences:

*Visual/Spatial* - Involves visual perception of the environment, the ability to create and manipulate mental images, and the orientation of the body in space.
*Verbal/Linguistic *- Involves reading, writing, speaking, and conversing in one's own or foreign languages.
*Logical/Mathematical* - Involves number and computing skills, recognizing patterns and relationships, timeliness and order, and the ability to solve different kinds of problems through logic.
*Bodily/Kinesthetic -* Involves physical coordination and dexterity, using fine and gross motor skills, and expressing oneself or learning through physical activities.
*Musical *- Involves understanding and expressing oneself through music and rhythmic movements or dance, or composing, playing, or conducting music.
*Interpersonal* - Involves understanding how to communicate with and understand other people and how to work collaboratively.
*Intrapersonal *- Involves understanding one's inner world of emotions and thoughts, and growing in the ability to control them and work with them consciously.
*Naturalist *- Involves understanding the natural world of plants and animals, noticing their characteristics, and categorizing them; it generally involves keen observation and the ability to classify other things as well.
http://www.cse.emory.edu/sciencenet/mismeasure/genius/research02.html


----------

